# Marley



## Marley78 (Apr 7, 2014)

I am in need of a little help. I rescued this little man on Feb. 18th. Went to the vet the next day weighed 5 pounds. Took him to the vet yesterday for his final round of puppy shots, he weighs 31 pounds. Please understand I do over feed nor do I free feed. We exercise (play). I was just curious if anyone could possibly help me figure what breed he maybe mixed with. Also on first vet visit they estimated he was 6 weeks.


----------



## DoggyLover000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Could it be he was just malnourished when you got him?


----------

